# Grapefruit



## VeraBlue (Dec 17, 2006)

Lou and I were at the Equinox resort in Vermont for a champagne tasting party this past thursday evening.  Breakfast is always a wonderful experience, as well.  

Not wanting to weigh myself down with a heavy breakfast before a 4 hour car drive I opted for a continental breakfast.   The grapefruit was magnificently prepared.  

It was halved and scored in the normal fashion.  A fragrant and crunchy almond granola was spooned on top of the fruit.  Then, lavandar honey was drizzled on top of the granola.  It was broiled before serving.   The result was spectacular.  Definitely something you could serve to breakfast guests or for a special holiday breakfast.


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2006)

That DOES sound lovely. OK, I have granola, and the lavendar, so can make the honey...help me with the broiling bit. Was it done long enough to make the grapefruit warm or just to toast the granola a bit? Would you consider some yogurt as well to complement the granola? A la muesli?


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Alix, how've you been??

The grapefruit was not hot...but it was more than room temperature.  By all means, the yogurt would make a nice accompaniment.


----------



## luvcookin (Dec 17, 2006)

I am not a big fan of  grapefruit but it sounds so good!


----------



## Browncat (Dec 17, 2006)

Grapefruit Alaska is a wonderful treat and if you're watching calories, it's great and you feel as though you're having a delicious treat. Cut the grapefruit in half and section. Core the middle and place vanilla low fat ice cream in the middle. Cover with meringue made from beaten egg whites with a little cream of tartar. Place under the broiler, not too close and slightly brown. Great coversation piece and everyone enjoys it


----------



## amber (Dec 17, 2006)

Vera, I love grapefruit, but not too keen on granola.  I think brown sugar on top would be great and lightly broiled.  Never thought to broil this fruit, so thanks for the idea!


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2006)

Vera, I'm good thanks. I think I might have to try that grapefruit thing for one of the options of our Christmas morning brunch. Thanks!


----------

